# Some nice choices with helmet cams!



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

Just came back from snowboarding and I'm looking into helmet cams for my next outing with the guys. So far I've found these two:

GoPro Official Store: Wearable Digital Cameras for Sports

ContourHD - HD Helmet Cam and 1080p HD Helmet Camera by VholdR

Anyone own either of these or have reviews on either?


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

Theres a couple other threads on this so look for it through the search bar. 


Personally, I just bought a GoPro off ebay but the bastards said the item was removed after I paid for it, so we'll see if it ships out or not. Ebays been pissing me off lately...


Anyway, based on the different youtube videos I've seen and comparisons and things I've read heres how it breaks down for me:

GoPro: better video, more attachment options, more bang for your buck, possibly future modular accessories, looks pretty ugly, but very waterproof and can be stuck to just about anything

ContourHD: Looks alot cooler with that cylindrical shape but seems to have less picture quality and poorer image stabilization. Can't be submerged under water like the GoPro can and appears to be more fragile as well. Nice goggle strap attachment though.

I think I'll personally be having more fun with the GoPro because it comes with way more stuff in the box to play with and allows me to film a lot of interesting things, whereas the contourHD seems to be pretty much a strictly helmet camera. 

Other cams include the POV which is wired but has a screen that allows you to see what the cam sees...I think some members of the forum use this cam and really like it...but for me the wires don't sound fun and its pretty expensive. 

So yeah, I'll post some vids/reviews once my cam finally gets here.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome stability on the GoPro. Wonder if it'll hold up after a wipeout....


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

I have the GoPro and its a decent little camera. It has pretty decent quality for the size and price. If you want sound then its not for you. You may be able to tell what people are saying and sometimes not. It has a solid mounting system if you wear a helmet. All the other mounting options are a joke. I've never been boarding with it but i've ridden my dirtbike with it and it did ok. The biggest problem you'll face is getting the angle of the camera right for the perfect view down the mountain. Its hard to determine what the camera is looking at and if you set it slightly off, you'll never know until you get to the computer and figure out that your footage is pretty worthless. I guess all cameras are kinda like that. Its the only camera i have experience with so I can comment on the other options.

I looked at that ContourHD you posted and it looks pretty sweet. You may want to look at that option instead.

Note: after looking at the videos on ContourHD's site, i would go with that camera without a doubt!


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I dont have either, but I have seen videos shot by GoPro and it looks really amazing and have heard great things about it


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Hero HD?
YouTube - GoPro HD HERO camera: The Ski Movie
looks so nice in HD


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

myschims said:


> Hero HD?
> YouTube - GoPro HD HERO camera: The Ski Movie
> looks so nice in HD


wow that is sick! i haven't seen the HD videos until now. it has excellent quality video!


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

My gopro just came in last night...pretty stoked...I got the motorsports one because it comes with a suction cup which I read was really stable and useful (probably will be sticking that on my boat/wakeboard this summer)

Unfortunately it looks like its going to be stormy up in Bear this weekend so I probably won't be able to really test it out until next weekend. But maybe I'll throw it on my sk8 or something and post my thoughts. (I want to stick it to the bottom, do a kickflip and slow-mo it, I feel like that would be a cool shot)

But anyway, if you do go GoPro, DEFINITELY get the HD one NOT the gopro wide (non-hd) or the other regular ones. The difference is well worth the tiny bit extra.

oh and, this is the sort of video I'm shooting for and this video is actually one of the reasons I even got interested in these cams in the first place: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wQcasngrSc (thats at the mountain I ride at too) So yeah hopefully my vids will be like that, except I'm hoping to stop and actually use it less as a POV and more of to capture my friends doing stuff and vice versa...we'll see about that though


----------



## cmb (Jan 17, 2010)

i have the go pro and use it for motocross and it is good for what i need. i do wish i had the high def one but that can wait for a while.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

*Contour HD*

I have the ContourHD 720p version. The camera can take a beating and is well suitable for the snow. There is a waterproof case (good to a depth of 33ft) available.


Here is a video I shot last month in Japan. Crappy weather, overcast and generally flat light. :dunno:

Hakuba - Last Day

I highly recommend this camera. :thumbsup:

CM
Australia


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

Cavman said:


> I have the ContourHD 720p version. The camera can take a beating and is well suitable for the snow. There is a waterproof case (good to a depth of 33ft) available.
> 
> 
> Here is a video I shot last month in Japan. Crappy weather, overcast and generally flat light. :dunno:
> ...


Nice! I really liked this camera from the start. The low profile of the camera really caught my interest. However the one thing that I noticed is that the Contour only takes a max size of 16GB micro SD wereas the other can take larger cards. It seems like that's the only downside from the comparison between the two. I think my choice has been made.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

*Don't be in too much of a hurry*

*16gb is 8hrs Continuous recording* at default bit rate. Thats a lot of video. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I was recording only when I was on runs and occassionally on the chair lift. If anything you will use 2-3 batteries per day and only *ONE *16gb Memory Card.

The most I recorded in one day was 5 hours.... thats a lot of video to review.

The reality is after a few days you know when to record and when to stand by. Don't stress about 16gb it is heaps. Seriously, I carried a 2nd 16gb card and it never got used once.

I will also mention I was recording at HIGH bit rate (8mbs) and not the default rate (6mbs) and still had heaps of storage space on the 16gb card. Every night I recharged my batteries and downloaded the videos to my laptop so I was ready for the next day.

It is a good camera. Stream lined and doesn't look like a toaster on your head. 

CM
Australia


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

Cavman said:


> *16gb is 8hrs Continuous recording* at default bit rate. Thats a lot of video. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I was recording only when I was on runs and occassionally on the chair lift. If anything you will use 2-3 batteries per day and only *ONE *16gb Memory Card.
> 
> ...


Good point. This is good to know. 

And lol at the toaster comment!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I was gonna buy the 720p one when i saw one for 180 online....rather than spending 240 i dont know if i should just spend the extra 90 bucks and get the new 1080p version...decisions decisions!


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

The only real difference is the 1080x30fps and the 720x60fps modes. Unless you are planning on doing DVDs from your recordings 1080p is overkill for the internet. The 60fps is good if you are doing a lot of slow motion editing, otherwise, again, it is overkill.


But having said that, if I were to buy another one I would probably get a 1080p just to try out some slow motion editing. Don't get me wrong 30fps you can still do slow mo and it looks great, just with 60fps it can look a lot smoother.

If you are ona budget then the 720p is a better option andyou can spend a little bit more on some great accessories for it.

CM
Australia


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah the 16 gb will definitely outlive your battery life.

Allegedly the GoPro is coming out with a battery expanison "bacpack" that adds to the battery life but I doubt it will be more than 8 hours (I doubt it will be more than 4 actually)

And I wonder when the wireless external microphone and LCD display will come out for the gp...

As for the toaster part, lol its actually not as bad as I thought it would be on the mountain. I mean, I actually rocked it all day without trippin on my style. 

The thing I didn't like about the Contour was that although it deff looks cooler its actually a lot physically bigger isn't it? 

But yeah, the GoPro's not entering any beauty contests any time soon. Too bad it doesn't come in black, I mean if its gotta be that boxy, at least make it blend in with the helmet a little bit right? Eh maybe I'll just spray paint mine


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I think they are similar in overall dimensions. The Contour is wider as in its thickness, though it is lower in height to the GP. It has an aluminium cover of the top half of the camera and a flexible plastic cover on the bottom giving it some serious protection. It takes a serious amount of punishment and just keeps on filming. :cheeky4::cheeky4:

I do like the low profile of the camera as it does not catch on anything and most people don't even see it on the side of my helmet.

It can be mounted anywhere and with a quick twist you can rotate the lens to get the view horizontal for level filming. :thumbsup:

Sorry Enigmatic, but the Go Pro does look like a simple point and shoot camera stuck to the top of your helmet....great functionality, but no styling... not sexy my friend....not sexy at all.. :laugh::laugh::laugh: 

CM
Australia


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Cavman, how is the laser site in terms of accuracy? Do you have to adjust it regularly?


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

The lasers are only used to check lens rotation. It has three set positions 90 degs left, 0 degs and 90 degs right. Obviously you can stop the rotation at any angle and it should stay at that angle. My camera is mounted on my helmet and as a result of the slight curvature of the helmet I have to rotate the lens about 10degs. I put a very slim piece (1/8th inch x 1 inch) of black gaffa tape on the edge of the lens collar just to assist with the lens not moving.

I also found the lasers good to check elevation on my helmet to make sure I wasn't filming the ground 10ft in front of the board. Amazing how often we look down with out heads but keep our eyes looking forward.

Because I mount my camera to my helmet, after the intial testing and getting the right angle and rotation, I find that it does not need any adjustment at all.

CM
Australia


----------

